# Lefty Woodworker



## Lefty Woodworker (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to make a table with a slighty uneven top and would like some tips onn how to do this.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lefty Woodworker said:


> I want to make a table with a slighty uneven top and would like some tips onn how to do this.


Could you describe better what you are asking?










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Could you describe better what you are asking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea no doubt. 
This must be a trick question. Lol


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

A belt sander works pretty good for getting a top uneven.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

FrankC said:


> A belt sander works pretty good for getting a top uneven.


Better yet, you could make two legs shorter than the others.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Send the boards for the top over to me. I will run through my jointer. 

The boards will soon be uneven thickness. 

It is a special "skill" I have with my jointer. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Send the boards for the top over to me. I will run through my jointer.
> 
> The boards will soon be uneven thickness.
> 
> It is a special "skill" I have with my jointer. :laughing:


Mine to Dave. I'm in need for new blades. I leave the uneven blades on for projects like this.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

After gluing up the top don't plane or sand.
Tom


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are looking to make a rustic looking top, just proceed as you would for a flat top and don't flatten your mistakes out. If it comes out perfectly flat then give up your day job and get a job making furniture!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Lefty,
I hope you can look by all the jokes. This is really a good site for info. I believe if you will describe what you want and what tools you have you will get some help. You might want to tell us a little about yourself. Welcome to the site.
Tom


----------



## Lefty Woodworker (Nov 5, 2012)

*Table top*



Dominick said:


> Yea no doubt.
> This must be a trick question. Lol


 Not a trick question. Most of the table tops that I have made are the traditional flat smooth surface, however my wife has seen a table with a wavy uneven surface and wants that type of surface. A belt sander has been suggested and I have thought of that but thought there may be something else that will also work. P.S. She saw the table that I have eluded to at the Pine Tree Barn in Ohio.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I know what you're talking about. My wife picked up a table at an antique store that had an 1/8th inch veneer top that had been steamed or something... It had a generally uneven, wavy feel. Kinda cool. Other than steam, I'm not sure how you could do this. It would be hard to use a belt sander and make it look natural.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lefty Woodworker said:


> Not a trick question. Most of the table tops that I have made are the traditional flat smooth surface, however my wife has seen a table with a wavy uneven surface and wants that type of surface. A belt sander has been suggested and I have thought of that but thought there may be something else that will also work. P.S. She saw the table that I have eluded to at the Pine Tree Barn in Ohio.


Maybe taking an angle grinder and make it wavy. Pressing hard in spots.


----------



## HandyNative (Aug 23, 2012)

Angle grinder with a Lancelot would be my first guess as well. Gotta keep the wife happy but man sanding is gonna be a bear on that top lol.

A fellow with the inventiveness of Albert Einstein and the attention span of Daffy Duck


----------

